
Everything on this rocket is recycled except for the second stage - ChuckMcM
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/03/spacex-set-to-launch-the-same-falcon-9-rocket-for-the-fifth-time/
======
ChuckMcM
This is a pretty good milestone for SpaceX. It has been a while in coming but
hey, its pretty amazing. The "new" things on this rocket (not counting the
stack of satellites) are the second stage with its single vacuum Merlin engine
and the propellant. If it costs $10M for the second stage and $100K for
propellant, that leaves launch site operational costs.

That means about $17K/lb to launch Starlink into LEO. Using 600lbs for the
cluster, that is 10lbs per satellite, so $170K per satellite. I wonder how
long the satellite has to operate to pay that back. Let's assume they are
shooting for a lifetime of 5 years, that is $34K/year, and say 12,000
satellites for full up Internet service that's $408M per year depreciation
costs. So Internet service at $25/month for 50M subscribers is gross revenue
of $15B/year. That is some sweet margin.

